

Goodbye var: ES6 variable declarations with let and const - jakerella86
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/es6-variable-declarations/

======
rmgraham
It's too bad it'll be a long while before these can be used in node modules
without a transpiler :-(

~~~
jakerella86
Or just require devs to use --harmony. I think there are a couple modules that
do so... like koa. :)

Of course, since that's basically "experimental" I guess people would think
your module is also "experimental". But I think let and const are pretty darn
stable.

------
sickeythecat
Available in the latest version of Node or only io.js?

~~~
jakerella86
It's in Node.js v0.12.0, but only with the --harmony flag (and I think you
also have to specify --use-strict).

